# Umum > Komentar dan Saran >  tolong koi.

## tiffanyyhh

halo semuanya. mau tanya, ikan koi mama ku badannya merah kayak abis berantem gitu loh, semua ikan. trs suka dipojok kolam, trs jg setiap dikasih makan skrg tidak bergerombolan. kenapa ya? terus jg suka lompat lalu badannya kayak drrt gitu.

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Sepertinya kena bakteri aeromonas.
Bahaya itu. Fatal




> halo semuanya. mau tanya, ikan koi mama ku badannya merah kayak abis berantem gitu loh, semua ikan. trs suka dipojok kolam, trs jg setiap dikasih makan skrg tidak bergerombolan. kenapa ya? terus jg suka lompat lalu badannya kayak drrt gitu.

----------


## tiffanyyhh

kalau badannya agak pucat terus sering bangrt dibawah itu apa kena aeromonas juga? lalu badannya ada luka gitu. obat yang bagus buat nyembuhin badan yang luka apa ya? hari ini td 3 ikannya udh mati yang satu badannya luka2 gitu terus sisiknya kayak kasar keliatan gt ga seperti biasanya. tp kata mamaku tadi insangnya diperika ga putih gitu masa. mohon bantuannya semuanya..

----------


## Modzlankers

> kalau badannya agak pucat terus sering bangrt dibawah itu apa kena aeromonas juga? lalu badannya ada luka gitu. obat yang bagus buat nyembuhin badan yang luka apa ya? hari ini td 3 ikannya udh mati yang satu badannya luka2 gitu terus sisiknya kayak kasar keliatan gt ga seperti biasanya. tp kata mamaku tadi insangnya diperika ga putih gitu masa. mohon bantuannya semuanya..


Coba diangkat dlu , di karantina di aquarium kalo bisa trus foto kondisi ikannya, supaya suhu2 disini mudah menganalisa jenis penyakit apa dan obat apa yg harus diberikan..

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Ini Jawaban dari Om Han :

ikannya sakit, sementara di puasakan dulu jangan di beri makan
 kalo boleh tau kolamnya berapa besar?
 kalo ga terlalu besar bisa begini
 1. filter di bersihkan dan ganti air baru bertahap 25% 3x
 2. diberikan garam sebanyak 3kg untuk 1000liter air 2x selang waktu 6 jam
 3. kasih obat teramycin atau oxytetracyline (otc) 20 gram per 1000liter air
 4. ganti air 25% setiap hari dan masukan dosis sesuai air yg diganti
 5. diteruskan sampe sembuh 

 kalo punya kolam terpal/vat lebih baik lagi

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Ini paling bener, om.




> Coba diangkat dlu , di karantina di aquarium kalo bisa trus foto kondisi ikannya, supaya suhu2 disini mudah menganalisa jenis penyakit apa dan obat apa yg harus diberikan..

----------


## AlexizemA

ane member baru disini gan jadi mohon bimbingannya hehheekalo mau buat rig bahan yang dibutuhkan apa aja ya gan untuk dana 3jt sampai 5jt ,dan gimana cara pengunaan nya dari karna saya liat dari video agak kurang ngerti ane

----------

